# Point-to-point Wireless Connection



## monktus (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm looking into setting up a point-to-point wireless connection between my new house and my parents-in-law as for various reasons it might be a while before we can get a phone line installed. The houses are about 50m apart (maybe a little more) as the crow flies although there are some hedges obscuring most of the line of sight.

I've been having a look into setting this up on the intarwebs and I've come across some good ideas like cantennas, however I was wondering if any of you guys had done anything similar and can suggest the best way to do it, especially using my existing equipment (although I don't mind spending a few quid for extra stuff to get it up and running if need be). 


My parents-in-law currently have an old Linksys ADSL modem/router with an 802.11b wireless card which I gave them
I've got a spare WAG54GS (which has a small external aerial/BNC socket) that I can use for our end
I'm also planning on getting a Time Capsule in the near future although I'm not sure how useful this would be for the point-to-point connection

I was playing around with the WAG54GS to see about bridging mode (partly to get some better coverage at the other end of the house, but also as a prelude to getting all this up and running) and I'm not sure if this is possible with the existing firmware, can anyone shed any light on this? If the WAG54GS can't handle bridging then the older router might not be much use either.

Alternatively, would a big ass reel of cat 5 be a better solution? I have friends that did something similar between flats (via trees) in a city.

Any ideas would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## fryke (Oct 4, 2008)

cat 6, cat 6, not cat 5.


----------



## monktus (Oct 4, 2008)

Indeed, was checking out cable prices and I'd probably got for 5E or 6, thanks fryke.


----------



## monktus (Oct 18, 2008)

Could still do with some ideas on this - I'm planning on upgrading my parents-in-law's broadband if I can which will come with a new 802.11g wireless router, and I'm still after a Time Capsule. I think the distance is probably closer to 100m than 50m, would the TC in bridging mode be likely to get a good enough signal or am I going to have to come with some sort of antenna contraption?


----------



## sgould (Oct 19, 2008)

Have a look at Quickertek products - http://www.quickertek.com 

I bought a Quicky Jnr for my laptop and it has increased the range of the wi-fi a lot.  I use it for picking up better signals in hotels etc.  I've had it over a year now and there are some more modern products that they have launched which may suit you better, especially in a fixed location.

I bought direct from Quickertek as their English supplier was using the dreaded £1 = $1 conversion rate.  Even with the customs duty and the post office fee for collecting the duty, it was about 60% of the UK dealer price.  But money rates have changed recently.

The device works via a USB port.  You can increase the length of that lead so that the device/aerial is nearer the wireless base station. Useful for sitting in hotel room with aerial by the window.  In the past I've had to use some strange places to get a signal - lobby only - standing with the laptop on the window sill etc.  I'm very happy with it 

It also allows you to pick up some wireless signals that the airport won't link to.  My brother in law has a Belkin Mimo base station.  The password isn't accepted when entered by airport.  No problem when I connect with the Quicky.


----------



## ora (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe this free Creative Commons book a guy i know wrote can help.

Its written for people in the developing world to develop cheap wireless networks but has  great info on the cantenna side of things.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2008)

Well first of you will need to routers of the same make that can have external antennas. Then eat  Pringles potato chips (the cans) because the foil inside can act as a great uni-directional external antenna (clean tin foil). 

Your knowledge of wireless waves or someone you know will be of great help. Doing this is NOT for the faint at heart. Any electrical or radio guy/gal you know can be of big help. Each area is unique depending on what signals are around you. Radio stations, CB radio, high voltage electric lines near the signal path will kill you and you could get into trouble interfering with those signals. So consult a local expert and don't rely on net word of mouth. 

There are far more wireless signals outside your house and if you go outside broadcast signals you may step on something and go to jail, so be careful.


----------

